# Removed badges but can see an outline of where the badge was



## Davebw (Jul 14, 2013)

I have removed the blades from the back of my car but can still see a faint outline where the badges were. I have tried rubbing polish there but has only made a small difference. It's not glue as I have claybared the whole area and its extremely smooth.

It could be where the paint around it has faded over the 11 years of the cars life but after polishing the car it looks the same colour as before the polish.

Car is dark blue if it helps. I know some colours last longer than others.

Thanks.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Dave, If paint is as smooth as you say, it must be faded. More abrasive polish req perhaps.
Hoggy.


----------



## Davebw (Jul 14, 2013)

Yeah. Looks like I'm ordering some later. 3M the best stuff to use?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

I would use Poorboys SSR 2.5 personally, its not hugely abrasive but with enough cut to do the job, but are you applying by hand, rotary or DA as this could change the answer?


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Quick buzz with a DA and a mild compound would cure that.


----------



## naughts4187 (Apr 26, 2013)

I think if you're not going to invest in a DA then get onto Polished Bliss and order the following:
http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/menzerna-203s.html
http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/lake-country-light-cut-hand-pad-cat24.html#aMasterLCHO0000
then finish with http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/menzerna-106fa.html

If I'm doing a full detail I will use the 203s if the paint is in need of some TLC, and then use the Super Finish to give a glossy finish. I also use the 3 stage Werkstatt Carnuba wax which makes my blue paint look incredible.

This will all help remove your marks from your badges, but once you do that bit you'll be going round the whole car!


----------



## ABT16 (Nov 21, 2011)

Bit of panel wipe may help


----------



## ABT16 (Nov 21, 2011)

Oooops just read it again... Little flat and mopping may help


----------



## Chris Woods (May 12, 2013)

I used a bit of 1500 wet and dry then polished back up.


----------



## Snappy79 (Dec 23, 2012)

Chris Woods said:


> I used a bit of 1500 wet and dry then polished back up.


Go for 3000 instread, 1500 is extreme!!!. Wet sanding should only be used if you can not fix the problem with polish.


----------



## 225jay (Aug 11, 2013)

mine has a lip all the way around the letters 
j


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

For a cheap solution that will remove the lip you can use tcut which will sort it fully as it just abrasive enough


----------



## 225jay (Aug 11, 2013)

X5TUU said:


> For a cheap solution that will remove the lip you can use tcut which will sort it fully as it just abrasive enough


tried that doesn't work [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
j


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

curious, worked a treat on mine, granted with a lot of pressure (just by hand) and the ridges around all 3 badges disappeared in a few minutes, working with a good amount of the tcut

other than that you could try SSR as above if you dont want to go down the lines of wet and dry


----------

